# s mašlemi labutí



## parolearruffate

Putti hrajou s květiny a mašlemi labutí...

mašlemi labutí?

Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Putti hrajou s květiny květinami?  a mašlemi labutí...
> 
> mašlemi labutí?
> 
> Děkuju
> Laura


Nic mi to neříká. Doslovný význam: Labutě jsou ozdobeny mašlemi a andílci si s nimi hrají. ???

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Možná, ale dobře, nevadí.
Děkuju


----------



## werrr

A jak to pokračuje? *Labutí* může být třeba i přídavné jméno, které rozvíjí něco v té další části.

(Třeba "hrajou ... labutí píseň" )


----------

